

Amos Yee: YouTube Star, Teen-Ager, Dissident - Cadsby
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/the-arrest-of-a-teen-aged-youtube-star

======
lazylizard
the kid's living in his own nutshell, thinking how everyone else are sheeple.
the author is coming from the US of A, thinking his own country's political
setup is the 1 true way. meanwhile, singaporeans may or may not be interested
in talking about politics, and perhaps not on youtube; perhaps they're not
interested in discussing it with non-singaporeans. they do, however, vote.

